# I'm Disturbed By Michelle Wie



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am very disturbed by something I watched today and I am questioning Michelle Wie's honesty.

What happened is that she hit a ball into a water hazard, but with it close enough to the shore and in such shallow water that she decided to try hitting it out of the water. She took off one shoe, stepped down into mud, had the other foot on the shore and proceeded to hit the shot, which came out, but remained on the grass, between the red line and the water, thus still in the hazard. Then, about 5 seconds after hitting her ball, while standing there staring at it, (probably in frustration), she put her club down on the grass. She then proceeded to step out of the water and hit her second shot onto the green.

The officials noted that since her ball was still technically in the hazard, she had grounded her club and incurred a 2 stroke penalty.

On national television and to a couple LPGA officials, she tried to convince them that she only grounded her club because she was off balance. Unfortunately, you don't have to be a genius to realize that she stood very firmly for about 5 seconds before she grounded the club and when she did, she didn't reach out to put it in front of her, but dropped it down right by her left foot, which was on shore. At that moment, she had her weight on her right foot which was in the water, in no way giving her more support to keep from falling.

When Michelle Wie put her club down in the grass, she might have made a mental error by not thinking about her ball still being in the hazard after hitting her first shot, but her childish excuses and lying, contrary to obvious evidence pointed out by the officials, is a dangerous attitude of immunity from the rules we've had way too much of in the golfing press lately.

Shame on you Michelle.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I saw that, and just laughed. :laugh: She was trying to argue herself into an extra $90K, which is what the penalty strokes cost her. She was wrong in her argument. As for her not being honest in her belief, I don't have a clue, but she did make herself look bad. Even my wife who does not golf asked me "why didn't she just take a drop?". The chances of hitting a ball out of water hazard, even for a pro is some where between slim, and none.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think this gets listed as a brain fart from Michelle. Thats why you should never hold your farts in because they travel up your spine to your brain and thats where sh*t ideas come from.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I watched The 19th Hole on The Golf Channel a few minutes ago. The consensus among golf commentators seems to be that Michelle needs to grow up and stop acting entitled, as if the rules need to be modified to consider her marketing worth to the tour. Nobody denies her talent, but they sure deny her sense. I'm glad to see this isn't going to get swept under the rug.

If we are going to learn anything from the recent episode with Tiger Woods, it has to be that we demand and account for people who we hold in high esteem.

I suspect the tour officials will be watching Michelle like a hawk this week.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm even more disturbed by Michelle Wie as of this morning. I picked up a copy of Christina Kim's new book. In it, there's a picture of Michelle Wie in a bikini.

All I can think about is how old I am now... DAMN MICHELLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Well sorry Dennis I googled it and I think my mind is disturbed...


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm disturbed that I *haven't* seen a picture of Michelle Wie in a bikini.


----------



## creep (Apr 18, 2010)

Wiegate #132 (I've lost count)

Watched the replay again. She definetly was looking at the ball as it was sliding back down the bank, eyes open, then put her club down with one hand and held it down while looking at the ball.

However, I will not call her a liar since if you go back at look at it in real time the whole thing goes very quickly and she does have her eyes closed during the big splash. She is just going by her perception of 3 secs of action. As a player you need to defend your position the best you can. We have all seen Annika defend her position on rulings forcefully when we know that she was dead wrong.

This is mainly a tempest in a tea pot. I think she just lost sight of the fact that the portion of grass was still in the hazzard.

*A mate told me; When Michelle and Jenny finished, and were in the scoring tent, the head rules official, Doug Brecht, came and made sure that everything was completed correctly and signed, except for the hole in question. He told Michelle not to sign her card, and he took it with him, and the two of them went back to the rules office. She had been assessed the penalty.* 

The officials made the ruling and Michelle gave her viewpoint of why she did what she did. As I was listening to the conversation, I kept thinking, don't officials make their ruling based on what they're observing versus what the player is "thinking"? Do officials make decisions after a discussion with a player?


----------



## creep (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll have to remember not to use Michelle's "no fair!" argument next time I get called in my weekly hackers league for a rules violation.


----------

